# Corner tools(roller)



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey all.

I bought a corner roller (No Coat brand) off my boss which was virtually brand new.
After using it a few times i noticed that the rollers have a slight shampfer to them making it slightly less than a 90* angle for my corners.So when using my topcoat applicator head to finish them the head digs in to the tape a little right in the corner.

So my Q is are all rollers designed this way? or is it a no coat thing?

Thanks. ( great site by the way)


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

It is just the Nocoat roller that is set up that way. (I got caught out too) The rollers are tapered to allow for the build out of the plastic on the Nocoat.

They are a very well built roller, the only one I have seen that actually uses bearings.:thumbsup:


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

hey gazman..i dont know anything about nocoat or what they make.sounds like they maybe used for plastic internals..is that rite?
I was using the paper tape and yeah leaves a bit too much mud behind the tape.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

This is the stuff, we use it on off angles but it can be used for 90`s.

http://www.no-coat.com/


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

You're talking a roller like this? http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Corner-Bead-Rollers/Pro-Smart-90-Inside-Roller.html

Wonder if trying something like putting a couple wraps of electrical tape on each roller, where it comes in contact with the tape, could help give some build out there on the rollers, enough to drive the tape further into the corner.


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

Justme you got it champ! the boss that i bought it off was a dirtbag and now i see why he sold it too me as new...it is the wrong one for the job.
We generally dont use those plastic internals unless they are a "splayed" angle (more or less than 90*).but i will keep it anyway asi mite use it sometime down the track.

Who makes a good tape roller then?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

pjwooly said:


> Who makes a good tape roller then?


Consider a split wheel design roller. Paper doesn't seem to 'snake' if pushing hard while rolling. Columbia makes one - don't know if anyone else does - and are the kind we've come to use.

They make one for Marshalltown - 'Marshalltown by Columbia' - as well as one with just Columbia's name on it. You'll pay more for the Marshalltown named tools that are made for them by Columbia, but they're the same quality wise.

http://www.walltools.com/products/automatic-taping-tools/corner-roller/columbia-corner-roller-1.html


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi pjwooly,Tapepro makes a great corner roller, its the only model that has pivioting wheels to find there own centre if the corners a little out, Just like there external roller, It has a great extendable handle as well. Take that mighty truck of yours down to burleigh heads for a drive and go see Jim swain at wallboard tools. I have a Maroon/Gold patrol, 92 model short wheel base, Its been/is a good truck.


----------



## pjwooly (Aug 5, 2012)

thanks cazna..any idea of the cost?

go the mighty Patrol hey:thumbsup:!! av been considering a ute(AGAIN) but would av to sell the patrol and i cant bring myself to do it


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

pjwooly said:


> thanks cazna..any idea of the cost?
> 
> go the mighty Patrol hey:thumbsup:!! av been considering a ute(AGAIN) but would av to sell the patrol and i cant bring myself to do it


Not sure what it would cost you, I got one here in nz and it wasnt expensive, Quite reasonable. It is a very good roller, Better than the standard fixed wheel design all the others are IMO.

Had my patrol for ten years now, Its got 250k on the clock, I only do about 10k a year, Parts are easy to get so i may even get another 10 years from it, Its got the pto winch. New vehicles have no soul and are getting worse, Give a new deisel truck some bad fuel and its screwed, Our old trucks just eat it and couldnt care less.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Not sure what it would cost you, I got one here in nz and it wasnt expensive, Quite reasonable. It is a very good roller, Better than the standard fixed wheel design all the others are IMO.
> 
> Had my patrol for ten years now, Its got 250k on the clock, I only do about 10k a year, Parts are easy to get so i may even get another 10 years from it, Its got the pto winch. New vehicles have no soul and are getting worse, Give a new deisel truck some bad fuel and its screwed, Our old trucks just eat it and couldnt care less.


10k a year:blink:

Try 10k in a month or two:blink:

I fill up in gas twice a week, sometimes even 3 times

lucky  [email protected]


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> 10k a year:blink:
> 
> Try 10k in a month or two:blink:
> 
> ...


Man thats a lot of gas to buy, I average a tank full, $130 every 3 weeks i guess, Sometimes more if the jobs out of town 3/4 of an hr drive, Once a week fill, Sometimes less if the jobs closer, A tank a month maybe.

This could be new thread, How far you drive and how much gas you burn.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

cazna said:


> Man thats a lot of gas to buy, I average a tank full, $130 every 3 weeks i guess, Sometimes more if the jobs out of town 3/4 of an hr drive, Once a week fill, Sometimes less if the jobs closer, A tank a month maybe.
> 
> This could be new thread, How far you drive and how much gas you burn.


If it weren't for living near the REZ (Indians, Natives, Native Indians, 1st nations, 1st peoples, Aboriginals, indigenous people, ******, Red man, wagon burners, scalpers, itchy bums{did I get them all justme:whistling2:}) I would be broke:thumbup:.

Gas/petrol is around $1.20 a liter ($5.40 American gallon). It's always 20 cents cheaper down at the Rez. Then throw in cigarettes, that are 30 bucks a carton, compared to 80 bucks or more in white man land, I save myself about 80 bucks a trip or 160 bucks a week.

So I love the Indians, their good people, until their drunk:whistling2:


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Hi pjwooly,Tapepro makes a great corner roller, its the only model that has pivioting wheels to find there own centre if the corners a little out, Just like there external roller, It has a great extendable handle as well. Take that mighty truck of yours down to burleigh heads for a drive and go see Jim swain at wallboard tools. I have a Maroon/Gold patrol, 92 model short wheel base, Its been/is a good truck.


Hi pjwooly, would love to help out with the roller but funny enough I'm in Cazna territory on holidays. You should be able to order the roller from any plasterboard outlet or you're welcome to check out at Wallboard Tools at 30 Leda Dve Burleigh.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

jswain said:


> Hi pjwooly, would love to help out with the roller but funny enough I'm in Cazna territory on holidays. You should be able to order the roller from any plasterboard outlet or you're welcome to check out at Wallboard Tools at 30 Leda Dve Burleigh.


Page 14 of this thread may be of interest for you jswain http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index14/

You should visit cazna or kiwiman, if you see kiwiman, you will get to meet Julie our Mascot sheep

Lucky SOB:furious::jester:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If it weren't for living near the REZ (Indians, Natives, Native Indians, 1st nations, 1st peoples, Aboriginals, indigenous people, ******, Red man, wagon burners, scalpers, itchy bums{did I get them all justme:whistling2:}) I would be broke:thumbup:.
> 
> Gas/petrol is around $1.20 a liter ($5.40 American gallon). It's always 20 cents cheaper down at the Rez. Then throw in cigarettes, that are 30 bucks a carton, compared to 80 bucks or more in white man land, I save myself about 80 bucks a trip or 160 bucks a week.
> 
> So I love the Indians, their good people, until their drunk:whistling2:


You missed at least one 2 word name I've heard. The site won't allow one of the words, though.

So Indians feeding you cheap cigarettes - at a profit, I'm assuming - so you smoke more and die sooner or make it so your COPD gets bad enough to where you're done and PT has to look after you by paying higher taxes, makes them good people? :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> You missed at least one 2 word name I've heard. The site won't allow one of the words, though.
> 
> So Indians feeding you cheap cigarettes - at a profit, I'm assuming - so you smoke more and die sooner or make it so your COPD gets bad enough to where you're done and PT has to look after you by paying higher taxes, makes them good people? :whistling2:


If PT (moose boy) ends up paying, sounds good to me:thumbup:

Warning, political statement coming

yeah, you can hear a lot of white man b1tch about the the tax breaks and hand outs the Indians get. As for hand outs, I see more given to corporations and the City of Toronto alone than to them. Their main tax break is on the sales tax, not the income tax.

From what I have seen lately on the Rez, their doing better than us. They seem to have a lot more disposable income than us. Funny how people tend to buy things and build homes and look after them selves, Rather than giving their money to some bureaucrats who say they have your best interest in mind. the Indians have heard that story before:whistling2:

which leads to the best thing about them, they don't take no chit from the government. Out comes the guns and protest signs if the Government starts feeding them a lot of chit. Well ****** just asks how far do you want me to bend over this time.

And, a least in Ontario, we gave them land grants for fighting off the evil invading empire to the south of us during the war of 1812 . They helped us burn down their white house. Yet the government still tries to steal their land. They were not a conquered people, they were our allies.

And as for health care.... did not Joey Smallwood say a system for all, rich or poor. Not bureaucrats (and hockey players) who jump the cue, then preach to us and set laws against us. telling us we must do what they say, b/c we will never make enough money to pay for our own care. We can have a good system without all the propaganda B.S.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Page 14 of this thread may be of interest for you jswain http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-tool-day-2511/index14/
> 
> You should visit cazna or kiwiman, if you see kiwiman, you will get to meet Julie our Mascot sheep
> 
> Lucky SOB:furious::jester:


Gotta take pity on her! Isn't this just a Kiwi / canuck thing or are all nationalities welcome to visit Julie sorry I mean Kiwiman?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> If PT (moose boy) ends up paying, sounds good to me:thumbup:
> 
> Warning, political statement coming
> 
> ...


Not sure on Joey Smallwood and health care, and what he actually did about it instead of just talking, but wasn't it Tommy Douglas who established the 1st universal health care in a province? Or got things in motion so it happened?


One problem I think I'm seeing a bit with your political statement is that to placate the Indians, regular joe ****** gets bent over more than he might otherwise. (Once saw a bumper sticker on a new truck that said Thanks For the Truck, Whiteman. Got a good laugh out of that.) But if you think I'm wrong, tell me why, as I haven't thought too in depth about such things.

And then I hear from Indians that I and the rest of my fellow whiteys are really just squatters, because Indians are the 1st nations.
Good reasoning. For them. 

My wife worked part time for about 9 years for an Indian couple who we thought were friends - till they shorted her thousands in wages, and he eventually tried to make her a 'slave', screaming he was going to pay her low dollars/month and she was going to work as many hours as he wanted. Found out about all that some years after. My wife said nothing at the time. She knew I would've burned his teepee down.

During that time, she met Indians from all over Canada, including a lot of higher ups from different tribes and organizations. She got to hear behind doors what a lot of them actually thought. (Wife said most seemed to think she was a blonde Indian - maybe because she seemed so much 'in' the workings of the business(?))
She's a pretty trusting sort, but won't trust them as a people.

We don't trust that they'll pay their drywall work bills - pulled out awhile ago from a job on a rez, because they weren't coming across with payment. Not the 1st time it's happened.
And who really wants to be working for a bunch who think it's okay to threaten you and fire shots off your way while you're there building schools and such for them.

But then they seem to not be willing to pay each other for services rendered, either. My wife told me our past Indian friends had problems collecting from a # of tribes for work their company had done.

But then our past Indian friends weren't great for paying bills to others, either. Spent a lot of money on expensive clothes, gambling, .....

But I've worked with some hard working Indians - who mostly thought most other Indians were lazy and whiny.

And my best friend is living with an Indian woman who's :thumbsup:. She doesn't think a lot of many of her brethren, after having dealt with many through running a rental office for Indians. She quit finally.

I don't have problems with taking Indians on an individual basis - if there seems something there worth knowing. But trusting them, on an individual basis, doesn't come quite so easy anymore. Trusting them as a group - :no:

But then I don't see that as really being any different from most other groups anymore. Even institutions once set up to serve have by and large become self serving.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

JustMe said:


> Not sure on Joey Smallwood and health care, and what he actually did about it instead of just talking, but wasn't it Tommy Douglas who established the 1st universal health care in a province? Or got things in motion so it happened?
> 
> 
> One problem I think I'm seeing a bit with your political statement is that to placate the Indians, regular joe ****** gets bent over more than he might otherwise. (Once saw a bumper sticker on a new truck that said Thanks For the Truck, Whiteman. Got a good laugh out of that.) But if you think I'm wrong, tell me why, as I haven't thought too in depth about such things.
> ...


it's like what Chris rock said, he said there's blacks, and then there's _iggers, same with the Indians too.

You could say I'm a bigot, but not a racist. I would have just as much fear from not getting paid from a Dutch or Scotsman, as I would from a Indian. trust is a foundation which must be built upon, and can be a house of cards at best.

Guess my main point is, weather you love or hate them, they will make a stand. you hear people say oh there go the Indians again, setting up a road block, protesting this, whining about that. They get everything they want, bunch of cry babies







...... It's b/c they do make a stand

Guess I see things differently. Do you think the Indians would let the government force wind turbines on them in their own back yard,Maybe if the price is right:whistling2:.... But no it wouldn't happen, the G man is scared of them. So if we were more like them...... we sit on our hands and complain, well they actually do something about it. Politically as a people they make a stand. weather you like that stand, or what their fighting for you may not agree with it. But I have seen them stop a lot of stuff the G man wants to cram down their throat.

Also, if you do a job on the REZ, and don't get paid, go to the band council. They are a nation with in a nation, go by their laws. It works:thumbsup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

jswain said:


> Hi pjwooly, would love to help out with the roller but funny enough I'm in Cazna territory on holidays.


So what area are you holidaying in Jim? staying in one spot or are you having a Tiki tour through both islands?, skiing trip maybe?

And did you bring a dust mask, because Mt Tongariro erupted lastnight


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> So what area are you holidaying in Jim? staying in one spot or are you having a Tiki tour through both islands?, skiing trip maybe?


Yeah Jim, You didnt say you were heading this way when we spoke a few weeks ago, Dont be shy, Julie likes everyone :yes: Where you at, Catch up if your in town.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> it's like what Chris rock said, he said there's blacks, and then there's _iggers, same with the Indians too.


Yeah, like we have ******, white trash, ........

_"__iggers_"_: that's the one word the site wouldn't allow me to type in last night of the 2 word name you missed - 'Prairie _iggers'.

What I find maybe a bit humourous about that is that Indians are supposed to dislike blacks more than they do whites. At least in some places.
I do know they have prejudices among themselves as to who they consider better - Cree vs ...... vs .......



2buckcanuck said:


> Guess my main point is, weather you love or hate them, they will make a stand. you hear people say oh there go the Indians again, setting up a road block, protesting this, whining about that. They get everything they want, bunch of cry babies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know how really scared the gov't is of them, the protesters, or if it's more that they're concerned about things like international opinion; that they have Indian lawyers now who can play the game and call the gov't on it; .......

One Indian did tell a friend one time that they were going to get this country back, by having more babies than us. I could see that maybe creating a concern to at least some provincial gov'ts at some point.



2buckcanuck said:


> So if we were more like them...... we sit on our hands and complain, well they actually do something about it. Politically as a people they make a stand. weather you like that stand, or what their fighting for you may not agree with it. But I have seen them stop a lot of stuff the G man wants to cram down their throat.


Okay, so what do you want to and are willing to do about it? 

A couple thoughts:

What can work is to find a label that people are willing to get behind. Example: 'Pro-Life', and/vs 'Pro-Choice'.

Indians have their '1st Nations' to rally around, so you might start eg. 'Next Generation Nations', for all those who've come after.



2buckcanuck said:


> Also, if you do a job on the REZ, and don't get paid, go to the band council. They are a nation with in a nation, go by their laws. It works:thumbsup:


Yeah, it's likely what the powers that be in my company did to get their money.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

JustMe said:


> Okay, so what do you want to and are willing to do about it?
> 
> A couple thoughts:
> 
> ...


A btw on this: Another possible angle, and one which I'd prefer, is that 'Next Generation Nations' would be based on a mindset, of those who'd want to move on/move past dividing themselves from others/other groups, and get on with building a good/better future for all in Canada. That would include which ever Indians would want to move in that direction as well.

Star Trek, The Next Generation, here we come.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, you win Justme









I was watching this documentary last night, and at the 28 minute mark, they said the women did all the plaster work.

That means the Indians thought plastering was Girly work









Pissing Indians


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> Alright, you win Justme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nothing about winning here, 2Buck. You were right, within what you knew and thought you knew, and what you felt and didn't feel.

You still are right. You like/love their willingness to take a physical stand, and I can understand and appreciate that. I was just adding in more food for thought to consider, as you've done for me.

As for the Indian women doing the plastering then......the Indian men seem to be the ones doing it now. At least I've never worked with an Indian woman doing finishing, just Indian men. And the ones I've worked with were good at it. So maybe they've 'next generationed' their thinking on it since those times(?)


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Just in queenstown cazna, here for a wedding. Going to mt fox and milford sound. Racing around the whole time but its a beautiful part of the world so making the most of it.


----------



## jswain (May 5, 2011)

Thought we were going to be caught in Auckland Kiwiman due to the eruption! We were only there because tha Air NZ flight to Qtown was cancelled!


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

jswain said:


> Just in queenstown cazna, here for a wedding. Going to mt fox and milford sound. Racing around the whole time but its a beautiful part of the world so making the most of it.


It sure is an amazing spot down there, Did you check out the house prices


----------

